# Black BMW 323 detailing - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

This car is 1 years old, many wash scratch...

Polish: Menzerna 83Q 85RD and Festool 5000
Cleaner: Meguiar's D series
Protection: Gtechniq system C1 L1 G1 G3 C3
Tool: Makita, Festool, Nikon...

Ordinary gloss...

















polish & cleaning

























































this tool really is good!


























apply C1


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks a good turnaround


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work... great shine


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

lovely gloss off it, nice work! :thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

1XXX said:


> And you do not have technologies of polishing without water? With water it is possible to earn an arthritis also...


When polish with lots of water can got the best gloss, and more safer.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate.

1XXX - Whats your issue? His method worked


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

He is wondering how this works, as im newbie and im wondering how the water helps polishing? I guess it gives more cut or? And btw fantastic gloss!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

1XXX said:


> How water improves gloss?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1802178&postcount=34

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1803466&postcount=39


----------

